# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA 1o Mr Αιγαίο 1983 (25 Σεπτεμβρίου , Ρόδος)

## Polyneikos

Το Mr Αιγαίο, διοργανωθηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1983, στην Ρόδο

----------


## kelaidis

Στην φωτογραφία γράφει 1984 ?
Επίσης ο Γκίνης στις μισές είναι με μούσι και στις υπόλοιπες χωρίς.
Κάποιο λάθος θα έγινε.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σταύρο έχεις δικιο, εκ παραδρομής έγινε.Θα διορθωθεί :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του αγώνα είναι από το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 88 - Οκτώβριος 1984.

Από το blog.athitis.gr

----------

